# [done] Help me, kindle fire hangs in the boot logo



## boykott (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello, I just tried following this guide http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1351914 SwiftKey to activate on my kindle fire.
Have indicated this as the settings.db changes and after a restart depends on my kindle fire start in the loop.
I've now tried to save my kindle fire with their program, unfortunately without success, and I only see the boot logo.
Hat an idea and someone could help me?

Has done to have it replaced under warranty


----------

